# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  استفاده از چيزي شبيه بخش User Accounts در برنامه

## Ali0541

سلام 
من مي خوام تو برنامم يه بخشي شبيه User Accounts ويندوز استفاده كنم كه قابليت هاي زير رو داشته باشه:
1.تعريف Account جديد
2.حذف كاربر
3.تغيير رمز عبور ( رمز عبور پيشين - رمز عبور جديد - تكرار رمز عبور جديد )
اگر برنامه شبيه اين دارين بي زحمت بذارين 
ممنون

----------


## mmssoft

تو برنامه هایی که به بانک اطلاعاتی مربوط میشن از این موردها زیاد هست.

----------


## Ali0541

> تو برنامه هایی که به بانک اطلاعاتی مربوط میشن از این موردها زیاد هست.


منم برنامم حسابداري و از بانك اطلا عاتي اكسس استفاده مي كنم .

----------


## Ali0541

دوستان من هنوز منتظر جواب هاتون هستم

----------


## Ali0541

دوستان من هنوز منتظر جواب هاتون هستم!

----------


## HjSoft

خوب ، شماخيلي كم برنامه اي پيدا  ميكنيد كه همه ي اين قسمت ها را داشته باشه . چون اين موضوع يك مسئله اي ساده است و فقط مربوط ميشه به ثبت و حذف و ويرايش اطلاعات در بانك . شما بگو در چه زمينه اي مشكل داري تا كمكت كنيم .

----------


## Ali0541

> خوب ، شماخيلي كم برنامه اي پيدا  ميكنيد كه همه ي اين قسمت ها را داشته باشه . چون اين موضوع يك مسئله اي ساده است و فقط مربوط ميشه به ثبت و حذف و ويرايش اطلاعات در بانك . شما بگو در چه زمينه اي مشكل داري تا كمكت كنيم .


من مي خوام تا كاربر بتونه هر تعداد Account كه مي خواد ايجاد كنه با رمز عبور دلخواه .
و بتونه Account رو حذف و يا تغيير رمز بده.
و هر بار كه برنامه load مي شه يك فرم بياد كه نام Account و رمز عبور رو بخواد.

----------


## Ali0541

دوستان كسي نيست جواب بده؟
ممنون

----------


## Tasiyan

دوست عزیز 2 تا فیلد نا قابل یکی نام کاربری یکی هم رمز عبور مربوط به نام کاربری
هر نام کاربری هم میشه یه Account
به قول شما وقتی هم وارد شد نام کاربری رو تو فرم صدا بزن
میشه ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات از بانک

----------


## Iranian.Programmer

سلام 
البته دوستان پاسخ دادند اما من سعی می کنم کمی ساده تر بگم ، شما یه جدول تو پایگاه دادت درست کن با 2 تا فیلد User و Pass بعد   2 تا فرم تو پروژت اضافه کن یکی برای اینکه در اول برنامه بیاد و نام کاربر و پسورد بگیره ( بعد هم وصل بشی به دیتابیس که ببینی درست وارد کرده یا نه ؟ ) یک فرم هم برای مدیریت کاربران که یه قسمت User و Pass جدید بگیری به دیتابیست اضافه کنی ! و یه قسمت از دیتابیس حذف کنی ( حذف کاربر ) و  یه قسمت ویرایش پسورد هم بزاری....
شروع کن به درست کردن اگه مشکلی پیش اومد من در خدمتم.

----------


## Ali0541

> سلام 
> البته دوستان پاسخ دادند اما من سعی می کنم کمی ساده تر بگم ، شما یه جدول تو پایگاه دادت درست کن با 2 تا فیلد User و Pass بعد   2 تا فرم تو پروژت اضافه کن یکی برای اینکه در اول برنامه بیاد و نام کاربر و پسورد بگیره ( بعد هم وصل بشی به دیتابیس که ببینی درست وارد کرده یا نه ؟ ) یک فرم هم برای مدیریت کاربران که یه قسمت User و Pass جدید بگیری به دیتابیست اضافه کنی ! و یه قسمت از دیتابیس حذف کنی ( حذف کاربر ) و  یه قسمت ویرایش پسورد هم بزاری....
> شروع کن به درست کردن اگه مشکلی پیش اومد من در خدمتم.


چطور به بانك اطلاعاتي وصل بشم و چطوري ببينه درست وارد كرده يا نه؟ 
بي زحمت اگر نمونه داريد برام بذاريد؟
خيلي ممنون

----------


## Iranian.Programmer

برای وصل شدن به دیتابیس راه های زیادی وجود داره ، من از این راه استفاده می کنم :
از منوی Project در vb  گزینه  Refrence را انتخاب کن و بعد تیک Microsoft ActiviX Data Object 2.8 Library را بزن . بعد تو برنامت یه کانکشن برای دیتابیس درست کن : 

Public AdoConnection As New ADODB.Connection
Public AdoRecordset As New ADODB.Recordsetبعد برای یه Command اینها را بنویس :
AdoConnection.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\Data.mdb;Persist Security Info=False"
AdoConnection.Open
AdoRecordset.Open "SELECT Personal.Pass,Personal.PersonalCode FROM Personal", AdoConnection
Do While AdoRecordset.EOF = False
    If txtusername = AdoRecordset("PersonalCode") And txtpassword = AdoRecordset("Passwordd") Then
        msgbox " Find"
        Exit sub
        else
        AdoRecordset.MoveNext
    End if    
loop
AdoConnection.Closeدیتابیس رو کنار برنامه بزار ، اسم جدول را اینجا Personal زدمو اسم فیلد ها رو هم Pass و Personal Code .
اگه دقت کنی چیزی نداره راحت ازش سر در میاری ، اگه مشکلی تو کد داشتی بگو ، اگر در آخر هم نتونستی برنامه را درست کنی بگو فردا برات سورس میزارم
موفق باشی.

----------


## Ali0541

به بانك اطلاعاتي وصل شدم اما از راه ديگه
اما مشكل من نوشتن دستورات دكمه ورود كه بايد نگاه كنه كه رمز عبور كاربر انتخاب شده درست هست يا نه؟
خيلي ممنون

----------


## Iranian.Programmer

خب عزیز برای این کار باید از if  استفاده کنید که  تو کد بالا هم هستبود :
If txtusername = AdoRecordset("PersonalCode") And txtpassword = AdoRecordset("Passwordd") ThentxtUsername اسم textbox نام کاربری هست و txtpassword اسم textbox رمز عبور هست اگه یه ADO هم انداختی رو فرم و با اون به پایگاه داده ها وصل هستی به جای AdoRecordSet از 
("Adodc1.Recordset.Fields ("Pass
 استفاده کنید ، برای Username هم همینطور ( فقط اسم فیلد ها رو هم درست بنویس) 
موفق باشید

----------


## Ali0541

من هر كاري مي كنم نميشه ممكن بگين مشكل برنامه چيه ؟

----------


## Iranian.Programmer

اینم برنامه ، درستش کردم ، اگه جاییش برات مبهم بود من در خدمتم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Ali0541

> اینم برنامه ، درستش کردم ، اگه جاییش برات مبهم بود من در خدمتم.
> موفق باشید.


اين دو خط برام مبهمه


";Adodc2.RecordSource = "SELECT User.* FROM [User] 



Adodc2.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\db1.mdb;Persist Security Info=False" 
البته مي دونم كه خط اول براي وصل شدن به جدول و خط دوم براي وصل شدن به بانك اطلا عاتي 
اما جزئياتش رو نمي دونم چون تا حالا با اين روش وصل نشدم
راستي اين روش بهتره يا روشي كه من به بانك اطلا عاتي وصل شدم ؟
يه چيز ديگه من مي خوام Combobox تمام ركورد هاي فيلد User رو نشون بده تا كاربر مجبور نباشه تايپ كنه
خيلي خيلي ممنون

----------


## Iranian.Programmer

سلام ، من از روش دیگه ای استفاده نکردم و با استفاده از روش خودت از دیتابیس استفاده کردم :
Adodc2.RecordSource = "SELECT User.* FROM [User]"  این خط هم یک دستور ساده SQL هست که برای کار با دیتابیس یادگرفتنش تقریبا ضروری هست و با استفاده از دستورات SQL قدرت برنامه نویسیت برا پایگاه داده ها چند برابر می شود . و این :
Adodc2.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\db1.mdb;Persist Security Info=False"  با استفاده از دستور بالا دیتابیس فقط کافیه کنار برنامت باشه و مسیر اصلا مهم نیست (App.Path حاوی مسیر اجرای برنامه می باشد.) ! ولی اونجوری که شما آدرس انتخاب می کنید دیتابیس حتما باید در همان مسیر باشد وگرنه خطا دریافت می کنید. اما اگه بهترین روش استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی را میخواهید همان روش قبلی است که گفتم یعنی تعریف 1 کانکشن و RecordSet و .... ( هم قدرت بالاتری دارید و هم برای کار در شبکه فوق العاده است )
در رابطه با این که Combo لیست User هارو نشون بده ، اگرچه کار درستی نیست ( چون برنامتون همین الان هم هیچ امنیتی ندارد چه برسه لیست User ها هم نشان داده شود....) ولی به هر حال برای انجام این کار :
Adodc2.RecordSource = "SELECT User.* FROM [User];"
Adodc2.Refresh
Do Until Adodc2.Recordset.EOF
Combo1.AddItem Adodc2.Recordset("User")
Adodc2.Recordset.MoveNext
Loop

----------


## Ali0541

ميشه يه سورس از وصل شدن به Database از همين روش كه ميگين بزارين اگر همين منوي project و Refrence هست بايد بگم از من نمياد اگه ميشه توي يك فايل Word برام توضيح بدين
خيلي خيلي ممنون

----------


## Ali0541

> از منوی Project در vb گزینه Refrence را انتخاب کن و بعد تیک Microsoft ActiviX Data Object 2.8 Library را بزن .


هر كاري مي كنم نميشه اين پيام مياد
Name conflicts with existing module , project or object library

----------


## Iranian.Programmer

سلام ، Name conflicts with existing module , project or object library این پیام خطا به خاطر این می آید که شما ADOC را لود کرده اید ( بنابراین در حال استفاده از Microsoft ActiviX Data Object 2.0 Library هستید ) و دیگه نیازی نیست که Microsoft ActiviX Data Object 2.8 Library را انتخاب کنید و می توایند Connection و Recordset را تعریف کنید .

----------


## Ali0541

من مي خوام يه برنامه حسابداري براي لوازم خانگي بنويسم مي توني من رو تا آخر اين برنامه كمك كني ؟
يك برنامه هست كه مي تونه يك ايده خوب باشه اما خيلي پيشرفته و حجمش زياد هست حدود 3.88 mb چطوري بايد بزارم? خيلي ممنون

----------


## VB.SOS

0541َAli جان شما ميخواي يه برنامه بنويسي. اصلا برنامه نويس بلد هستي؟ اين ها جزء ساده ترين قسمتهاي برنامه نويسيه؟

اگه دوست داري برات برنامه رو بنويسيم آماده بديم بهت :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## mmssoft

اینجا جای دعوا نیست. لطفا به لحن پست هاتون توجه کنید. 
در ضمن قوانین رو هم مطالعه کنید.

----------


## Ali0541

اينم لينك دانلود پروژه ايده
http://www.2shared.com/file/7310432/...yvanriko0.html
 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
يه برنامه حسابداري كامله اما نسخه آزمايشي 
منبع http://www.ydc.ir/hesabdari.htm
براي دانلود بايد لينك رو بعد از Error يه Refresh بزنيد
مي خوام بدونم اساس اين برنامه چيه و چطوري مي تونم يه برنامه شبيه اين بنويسم .

----------


## Ali0541

برای وصل شدن به دیتابیس راه های زیادی وجود داره ، من از این راه استفاده می کنم 
از راهي كه شما استفاده مي كنيد براي وصل شدن به بانك اطلاعاتي پسورد دار بايد چه كار كنم؟
منظورم اين راهه
Adodc1.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\database.mdb;Persist Security Info=False"

ممنون

----------

